# Clicker Training?



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

I am hopefully getting my new puppy in 4 more days. A quick question---I was reading about clicker training and I was wondering, what do you use to make the ckicking sound with? Su


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

In the obedience class Dolce and I took, they gave everyone a little clicker. You can buy them at Petsmart and Petco too.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

The clicker training worked very fast.







I wrote in another post how surprised I was that it worked so well. I did not really understand the concept until they showed us. I feel the class was completely worth it.

Barb


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I know this sounds weird , but I know when I snap my fingers Nemo actually listens.
He has never been to "Doggy-School" it's just something I always did, but I guess it sounds similar
to a clicker.. I know it works for me, this clicker training sounds very good.

Andrea~


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

I really never understood this clicker training thing. If I click train Mac that means I have to carry this clicker everywhere?????

they gave us a clicker at puppy class but didn't explain much (we took anly the last 2 classes of the season, they might have explained in the first ones) 

I'm sooo clumsy that it was so hard to hold the leash, the treats and the clicker. besides that it seems I don't have coordination enough to click and feed, or feed and click...








I would always click at the wrong time. 

I first started training mac at home and I always say "good boy" and give him a treat. he definitely got the concept. because now, when I say good boy he sits and keep looking at my hands!!! so cute!!!

I think I prefer the good boy better!!! hihi


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I am having the same problem at puppy class -- too much going on for me to be able to click on cue.







Between making sure Noelle isn't sniffing some other dog's butt, digging the treats out of the pocket of my too-tight jeans, holding the leash, making sure Noelle isn't sniffing some other dog's butt, watching the people watching me, listening to the instructor, making sure Noelle isn't sniffing some other dog's butt, giving the hand signal, making sure Noelle isn't sniffing some other dog's butt, using the right command; getting my thumb stuck in the clicker; making sure Noelle isn't sniffing some other dog's butt, ... the clicker is totally irrelevant by the time I click it! 

And - I don't really 'get it', either. I mean, the clicker isn't supposed to be used to get their attention. THAT I would get (like Andrea snapping her fingers to get Nemo's attention). It's something you do when the pup has already done what you've asked. 

It's also pretty funny to be in a class with about 5 other people clicking away -- it cracks me up to see some OTHER little puppy sit when I've finally clicked my clicker for Noelle to lay down.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Kim, you are a riot. I was














. I could totally see myself in that description. i would go home with treats crushed in the pockets of my too tight jeans I am sure. After an evening of watching for butt sniffing. hee hee heeh heee
Aimee


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie and I took a class where they introduced the clicker. She ran and hid.




























I even tried the clicker at home, to see if she was reacting to all the other clickers in class - nope, she ran under the bed.










I know that other dogs respond well to the clicker. I just personally saw no need, since Bonnie responds to voice commands and hand signals (when she wants to, that is...).


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> I am having the same problem at puppy class -- too much going on for me to be able to click on cue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







































You are hilarious!!! Let me guess...you are posting this while at work. LOL Too funny!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Shhhhh, Susan! Someone will hear!


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

clicker? I snap my fingers! I always have them with me.









Actually, I didn't know anything about clicker training. I had a cream color carpet and I was never sure where Louis was, so I thought it would be cool if he came and/or follow me when I snapped my fingers.









I cut up some carrots (favorite treat), walked around the house and snapped my fingers, when he came, I gave him a carrot. Did it for a few days and even walked up and down my street doing it. Sometimes when I snapped, no treat, other times, treat. He didn't knwo when it was coming so he just kept following. Now I snap and no matter where he is (unless he is next to grandpa trying to get some food) he comes.


----------



## JTAZ (Jul 5, 2006)

Hi Su - 

Clicker training has been awesome for my Charlie (18 weeks old). Within several days I was able to teach him how to sit, come, roll over, crate, and go into a purse my girlfriend bought for him. Also, I have found it a great aid for reinforcing behaviors such as using his pee pad, good behavior when being bathed and brushed, and for helping him learn not to bark when in his pen.

In my opinion other forms of training cannot compete with the clicker. The reason for this that the clicker acts as an event marker that can precisely communicate to your maltese exactly when he is doing the correct behavior. For example, when teaching charlie to roll over, I only click at the precise moment he is directly on his back. A verbal command cannot really mark an event and will most likely cause distraction. A good example of this is when he goes potty (1 or 2). I ask him to do his business and click at the exact moment he starts doing it on his pad. I praise once he's finished.

We use the i-click which can be purchased from www.clickertraining.com. The i-click is well constructed and produces consistent clicks unlike many clickers out there. We recently purchased several more i-clicks and have strategically placed them throughout the house.

For $25 you can get the i-click with an intro clicker book (Karen Pryor). However, the best book I've read so far is by Gerilyn J. Bielakiewicz and is called "The Only Dog Tricks Book You'll Ever Need." It was about $10 at Barnes and Noble.

The exciting this about clicker training is that once the basics are mastered, there's a whole world of tricks to be learned. Good luck and have fun clicking.

Jason



> I am hopefully getting my new puppy in 4 more days. A quick question---I was reading about clicker training and I was wondering, what do you use to make the ckicking sound with? Su[/B]


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Believe me, I am not great at getting the clicker, treat, timing thing exact. I fumble etc. I hold it backwards, my nails get in the way. Of course my husband is saying "you're not doing it right" Like he can do it any better














Tight jeans? Last week I couldn't even get them on







Too many chips & salsa








I might try that i-click thing. Maybe it is easier to use than the one they gave me. But for some reason the clicker is very effective, even with all my incompetence. I am "clicker challenged" 

I know I did not understand where to hold the treat to get them to lie down, sit, etc.







Having someone show me made it much easier. Maybe I am only a visual learner







I assume after they are trained you do not need the clicker. (If you do I am really in trouble, I'm already older than dirt







and I am always looking for the 2 I have) But she really did respond quickly. I also say good dog when she does the right thing. 

Maybe I need a "designer clicker", one for my purse, a beige one for my coffee table..........................absoulty a pink one with rhinestones!!!!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You only need the clicker while you are teaching the behavior. Once it is on cue, you do not need it. I tend to keep a clicker on me around the house if I'm trying to catch a behavior (like lying down quietly). 

I tend not to teach new behaviors in a class setting. I teach them at home, put them on cue, then will use the clicker a few times in the new environment (class, outside, etc.) to reteach the behavior since dogs don't generalize well. When I'm out walking the dogs, taking them somewhere, at the lake, etc. I don't need to walk around with a clicker and treats 24/7. 

Put the clicker in one hand and have your treat ready in the other. Stand on the leash. Get a bait bag or set a bowl of treats on the counter. You want to treat pretty quickly and shouldn't have to struggle to get your cookies out. 

Practice clicking without your dog! Drops of water from the faucet, a bouncing tennis ball, the beat of music. Getting comfortable with your timing and clicking will make things a lot easier. 

I actually have a hard time training without a clicker in my hand now. I think it is more for my own timing than anything else.


----------

